# Rare Harley...lol



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 26, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Har...462813?hash=item3607f0e91d:g:3b4AAOSwgZ1XwIRK


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## keith kodish (Aug 26, 2016)

Seems like you're buying the badge at that price. Frame set,and bars,rest of the bike is,.....

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 26, 2016)

Its just toooo coincidental there is an H sprocket, the Harley sprocket is sooo rare!


----------



## JKT (Aug 27, 2016)

C.W. Pinnell Inc. Richmond, Va. was a hardware store and the first Harley Davidson Dealership in the area.. and sold bicycles too.. the badge was created by Pinnell and named Harley for his dealership because he could not use the name Harley Davidson..


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ended $555.55


 

 
H sprocket Snyder built I think.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 28, 2016)

Locally, I found the same badge....not being far from Richmond Va., you'd think I see more of them.
Have had two with this Harley retail badge.

I bought these two because of the bike not the badge.












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

